# Here's Thumbelina!!



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=97273


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Thumbelina you are too cute and so is that precious little boy :lol:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

She's a beautiful girl


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is so beautiful! I love the pics you have of her!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I love little Thumbelina! She is such a cutie!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

what a gorgeous chi you have


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you  I think she's pretty cute myself lol


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

just beautiful!!


----------

